# Cheap good hotel with an outside pool in NY please



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2006)

In a nice location not beyond the bottom of central park and under £100 a night.

Cheaper the better.


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 12, 2006)

when you going? i'm in NY at the moment and it's 30 inches deep in snow. woo hoo!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2006)

Not till easter.


----------



## paolo (Feb 12, 2006)

Do Manhatten hotels have outside pools?  

(edit... a quick scan of Google Earth... well there's a handful in the whole of Manhattan that I can see... I think you might struggle, but best of luck anyways)


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Not till easter.



Most places wait until late May - early June to open the pools.  I think Easter is a bit optimistic.


----------



## Space Girl (Feb 13, 2006)

holiday inn midtown 57th street has a roof top pool, I think it's reasonable too but not sure if the location is any good to you


----------



## D (Feb 13, 2006)

What a bizarre request!

An outside pool in Manhattan?!

There are quite a lot of puddles here now, you could go swimming in melted, muddy, post-blizzard slush.


----------



## D (Feb 13, 2006)

also...you don't want to go south of the bottom of Central Park?

Why not?

No pool, but try the youth hostel on Amsterdam Ave. - it's cheap and definitely not south of the park


----------



## Space Girl (Feb 13, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> What a bizarre request!
> .


why?  I think it's a great idea, I am now looking to change the hotel we are staying in to one with a roof top pool, you get great views and it's a fab way of cooling off after a long day site seeing


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 13, 2006)

It's fun to stay at the YMCA


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2006)

Space Girl said:
			
		

> holiday inn midtown 57th street has a roof top pool, I think it's reasonable too but not sure if the location is any good to you


I think I checked that one, very reasonable but already booked up.


----------



## D (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it's a great idea too, it's just so un-New York to me.  There are a few outdoor community pools around NYC, but outdoor swimming pools are among the last things I associate with New York.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2006)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> It's fun to stay at the YMCA


Not if you are married and in your 30's


----------



## Space Girl (Feb 13, 2006)

I have now been seraching for hotels with pools, the ones with the external pools are really expensive such as the Gansevoot but there are quite a few that have indoor pools, the QT looks quite funky, if you search on expedia you can do an advance search to include pools. the hotel that I now want is Le Parkar Meridien but it's very expensive but my mate has just got me the Westin in Times Square for 3 nights for 2 of us for £500, no pool but a great view.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2006)

Space Girl said:
			
		

> I have now been seraching for hotels with pools, the ones with the external pools are really expensive such as the Gansevoot but there are quite a few that have indoor pools, the QT looks quite funky, if you search on expedia you can do an advance search to include pools. the hotel that I now want is Le Parkar Meridien but it's very expensive but my mate has just got me the Westin in Times Square for 3 nights for 2 of us for £500, no pool but a great view.



If theres no pool I might just stay at a mates house. Plus I don't really want to spend more than £100 a night.


----------



## Reno (Feb 14, 2006)

If you want a cheap hotel with a pool you'll have to go somewhere sunny like Florida or California.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 14, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> I think it's a great idea too, it's just so un-New York to me.  There are a few outdoor community pools around NYC, but outdoor swimming pools are among the last things I associate with New York.



There's a great public outdoor pool on Houston St, but no hotel attached.  You'll be struggling to find a hotel of any description for under $100.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> There's a great public outdoor pool on Houston St, but no hotel attached.  You'll be struggling to find a hotel of any description for under $100.


I said £100
thats about $175 at the moment


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Not till easter.




nope, not gonna happen.   sorry.  April in the northeast is still wintry. There can be, and usually is a huge temperature difference between April and May, where it goes from freezing to very hot (sporadically). It doesn't get consistently hot anywhere until June really though. So most outdoor pools really don't open till June (or later).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2006)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> nope, not gonna happen.   sorry.  April in the northeast is still wintry. There can be, and usually is a huge temperature difference between April and May, where it goes from freezing to very hot (sporadically). It doesn't get consistently hot anywhere until June really though. So most outdoor pools really don't open till June (or later).




Nayhh, doesn't matter now anyway as I am going to stay with a mate of mine in the village.


----------

